# Z-max.....



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

Anyone still shoot a mathews z-max? Wife hasn't shot it in a couple years do too shoulder problems and wants it gone. It's obviously outdated, just wondering what a fully equiped for target shooting z-max might be worth, if anything.


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

I do and I wouldn't trade it for the world! I bought the Switchback a few yrs ago but still prefer to hunt with my Z Max. I've seen them go on Flea bay for $200-$250.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## honkertonk (May 6, 2005)

That's around the price I was figureing also but of course she's hoping for more. Probably get more selling the sure-loc sight and parting out the bow!


----------

